

Ask HN: Package management system for dotfile components - malandrew

If you look at the world of dotfiles, you see lots and lots and lots of people maintaining many configurations in their dot files. In some cases, a developer who has done a lot with dotfiles has dozens upon dozens of modifications and they have their own approach to modularizing their dotfiles. Many of those modifications may have come from other developers in the form of cut and paste snippets.<p>This all seems quite primitive relative to the best ways to share code and modules. With that in mind, is there anything like NPM&#x2F;Bundler&#x2F;CPAN&#x2F;etc?
======
jaredlwong
Dotfiles are meant to be personalized. I've built mine up over the years, I
think everyone does. I don't think dotfiles lend themselves to being managed
by a third party package manager. On the other hand, maybe a place just for
hosting people's dotfiles would be useful? Github does a pretty good job, but
it's not optimized for browsing dotfiles (ie you have to search for dotfiles,
which isn't all that bad anyways).

